# A/C is always on when I start the car...



## jcoll (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys, been trying to research this and I haven't found a thing on this, so here goes;

EVERY time I start my 03 Allroad, the a/c turns on as well. I shut it off, EVERY single time, and next time I shut the car off and start the car, same exact thing. Is this a setting programmed in by the previous owner, or is my car possessed? It also always reverts back to Celsius from Fahrenheit (this one I know you can hold down the re-circulation button and the - temp button to get back to F, and a possible bad switch in the door) Not sure if they're related. Any suggestions, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcoll (May 13, 2015)

Annnnnnnnd, all of a sudden, it no longer does it.


----------

